# Benefits of Water



## Baird

The human body, which is made up of between 55 and 75 percent water,
Water is crucial to your health,
It makes up, on average, 60 percent of your body weight....


----------



## Krummhorn

I always have bottled water at my side when playing in church or concerts. Being diabetic, I have to be very careful and never get dehydrated.


----------



## Polednice

I dislike the taste of water so I never drink it unless it's flavoured by tea or juice etc.


----------



## Kopachris

I've never understood how people could say they dislike the taste of water. Distilled water should have no taste at all, so any distasteful water is simply being flavored by the wrong contaminants, which is entirely due to geography and how the water is processed. Here in the desert, we get some really neat minerals flavoring our water for us. Maybe your water just needs more arsenic (not enough to be a problem, though)?


----------



## Polednice

Kopachris said:


> I've never understood how people could say they dislike the taste of water. Distilled water should have no taste at all, so any distasteful water is simply being flavored by the wrong contaminants, which is entirely due to geography and how the water is processed. Here in the desert, we get some really neat minerals flavoring our water for us. Maybe your water just needs more arsenic (not enough to be a problem, though)?


I've never understood why every time I say I don't like water, people tell me that distilled water has no taste, because no one drinks distilled water, so of course the water I drink will taste of _something_! 

Geography undoubtedly plays a factor, because, in some places, water is even more disgusting than usual, but whatever are the usual contaminants in water, I dislike them intensely, so I find water horrible no matter where I drink it.


----------



## kv466

I like flavored water; with barley, malts and an array of American hops.


----------

